# Lights



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't really know where else to put this so i was wondering if it would be possible to make a light hood out of christmas lights (white l.e.ds). Would these hurt my fish and if i get plants would they grow in it?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

it possible ,have u tried the new led christmas lights?? those might work well.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know if the light frequencies would be good enough for plants, but I'm making moonlights right now out of a string of led christmas lights.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i agree with brandon it might not be the right light for plants, and i dont know if it will be bright enough for fishies, depends on the tank size. take some pictures when your done and while your working!


----------



## davethetester (Dec 3, 2006)

I built a hood using 420 5mm LED's. It was built to replace 72W of T5's. It's not enough at roughly 20W so I think you'd be struggling with fewer LED's than that, depends on the size of the tank of coarse, mine's 90l. Plants do grow OK but not brilliant.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

three sets of led light should do it well thats what i think


----------



## chahala (Sep 13, 2007)

*Moon lights*

I just did this. I made a 4' X 5" box out of 1/4" MDF and painted it black. The box looks great. So I had some LED Christmas lights around and glues them all around the box. It went around once and down the middle. It doesn't show in the tank like I wanted it to. Anyone ells do this and it work? Any other idea's for the lights. Email me as I just signed up and might not know how to get back to this exact spot yet. LOL

[email protected]

I am in Canada BC


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

u can get light strips from hardware stores for t-12 bulbs at fairly cheap $. make sure they are rated for outdoors/wet locations if u do that though. as far a growing plants u will have to step up and spend some money to do it well. if they grow to well u may need c02 injection.


----------



## chahala (Sep 13, 2007)

*Moon lights*

I don't use anything for plants as my Cichlids eat everything. I only have onion plants as they seem to stay away from them. I just want the blue at night when the lights go off. I tried rope lights and that works well. I would just love to get the real ones, but they are expensive. I was trying to find an easy way to do it and cheap. I have a 90 gallon.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## alex_n_linda (Jul 10, 2007)

i made a strip of lights for the night. used 20 5mm led blue lights wired in parallel with 20 resistors. very cheap and easy construction.

Led 100 for 6 bucks-ebay
resistors 20 for 10 bucks- ebay; i only found 1% tol they are the expensive kind only thing they had. 
construction time 2 hours 
night affect-priceless

one of these days i'm going to incorporate them into the light hood.


----------

